# 2015 Colorado Wooden Boat Float



## class 3 felon (May 14, 2008)

*Colorado Wooden Boat Float 8/22/2015*

We have changed the date of the Colorado Wooden Boat Float to August 22nd. We will launch from Rancho Del Rio at 11:00 am, and float 8 miles to Two Bridges. Riverside lunch and beers along the way. 

303-816-9175


----------



## dafewillis (Jun 21, 2014)

This is rad. Didn't know this existed, glad you all are doing this. 

Sent from my Z970 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## class 3 felon (May 14, 2008)

dafewillis said:


> This is rad. Didn't know this existed, glad you all are doing this.
> 
> Sent from my Z970 using Mountain Buzz mobile app



Santa Claus = Imaginary
Easter Bunny = Make Believe
Lock Ness Monster = Fake
Sasquatch = ?
Colorado Wooden Boat Float = REAL DEAL

Not a very big gathering of wooden boats, but a good time for sure. 5th Annual Colorado Wooden Boat Float, August 22nd, 11:00 am Rancho Del Rio.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Colorado-Wooden-Boat-Float/119122571591941?fref=nf


----------



## class 3 felon (May 14, 2008)

*Colorado Wooden Boat Float*

This Saturday 11:00 am @ Rancho Del Rio floating to Two Bridges. Bring your wooden dory float and fish your way down the river. Sure to be a few drift boats to join in on this years float. Meet at the put-in/beach next to the river. Current flow 1230 cfs. See you there, Mark


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

It is best practice and common knowledge amongst boaters to keep rubbers away from woodies. 

Sorry... couldn't help myself....


----------



## class 3 felon (May 14, 2008)

*Wooden Boat Float*

2 days till CO WBF, 1200 cfs, 80 degree forecast. Hopefully the trout are eating hoppers. 

BYOB: bring your own: Boat,Beer, Burgers and Brats for the grill

Mark (303) 816-9175


----------



## class 3 felon (May 14, 2008)

Thanks to all that attended the 2015 Colorado Wooden Boat Float. Great time, good people. Good to make some new friends in wooden dories and see some old ones. Thanks to our friends in rubber and fiberglass who joined the wooden crew again this year. Maybe see more new faces next year. 2016 CO WBF coming soon......


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

class 3 felon said:


> _*Santa Claus = Imaginary*_
> Easter Bunny = Make Believe
> Lock Ness Monster = Fake
> Sasquatch = ?
> ...


Wait .................... WHAT??!??!


----------

